# stuck in Akron



## wood1954 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm in Akron till 3/8 for work. Any good wineries in the area?


----------



## novalou (Feb 22, 2013)

wood1954 said:


> I'm in Akron till 3/8 for work. Any good wineries in the area?



Check out Grape and Granary. They are a winery, wine making on premises, and home brew store.


----------



## tiMcC (Feb 23, 2013)

check out ohiowines.org


----------



## wood1954 (Mar 3, 2013)

*grape and granary*

Took your advice and went to Grape and Granary Saturday, what a great place. Very well stocked supplies area and casual winery tasting area. They also had a room full of carboys that i assume were part of their bottle on premise business. They have tastings on about 80 wines they make on premise. 25 cents a taste, you can also get some bread to go with it, such a deal. Unfortunately I was working so couldn't really stay and partake much. I did try an RJ Spagnols Cabernet that was very good, made me feel very good as it reminded me of my WE cabernets. I would have bought a bottle or two but I've been going out with my techs at night and drinking too much. I need to detox the rest of the week before i go home. Now I'm hoping i get sent back for another tour so i can go there on my own time.


----------



## novalou (Mar 3, 2013)

wood1954 said:


> Took your advice and went to Grape and Granary Saturday, what a great place. Very well stocked supplies area and casual winery tasting area. They also had a room full of carboys that i assume were part of their bottle on premise business. They have tastings on about 80 wines they make on premise. 25 cents a taste, you can also get some bread to go with it, such a deal. Unfortunately I was working so couldn't really stay and partake much. I did try an RJ Spagnols Cabernet that was very good, made me feel very good as it reminded me of my WE cabernets. I would have bought a bottle or two but I've been going out with my techs at night and drinking too much. I need to detox the rest of the week before i go home. Now I'm hoping i get sent back for another tour so i can go there on my own time.



Glad to hear you enjoyed it! I took a wine making class there and bought my Chilean juice there last year. I still need to order mine for this season.


----------

